# Dwc/bubbleponics Build And Grow!!! Pics.



## loolagigi (Sep 3, 2009)

WHATS HAPPENING?  well on this side of the bridge i have been really busy.  i have 14 clones and 3 mothers reveging right now.  not sure what kinda sucess rate ill have, but i will be growing them in a dwc tote that i am building as we speak.  here, ill post some pics to fill ya in.....:hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 3, 2009)

It is gonna be awfully cramped for six plants in that size tote.


----------



## loolagigi (Sep 3, 2009)

i dont think so. its 16 gall, so i prob gave 2 gall per plant.  thats if i have 6 to put in there.  aslo i have height restrictions so it is what it is. thanks for stoppin in.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 3, 2009)

i'm in.:hubba: ...

i agree with BL on ,'it's gonna get cramped'. i did a 6 plant in a 16 gallon tub, and some of the issues besides overcrowded were, i did 3 strains, and killed 2 due to feeding requirements. where one plant needed 1000 ppms, another would need 6-700, and another 1400. guessing a happy medium took it's toll, and project got scrapped all togeather. i chalked it up to a learning curve...

this is why i came to separate (dwc) buckets. and never looked back.:hubba: ...

this will work, if your working with clones from the same mother. because they will all require the same amount of nutes. also, since you have limited space, you may want to do a scrog with this set-up. i have seen many, as this, and they rock, giving your using clones... ...

just throwing out some ideas to you my friend. will be watching closely...

GREEN MOJO...Irish...


----------



## loolagigi (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks irish:aok:   sorry to hear about your unfortunate grow gone bad. i will hopefully be pulling off something nice with this grow.  hopes are up.  lots of bew grounds to cover here,cloning,revegging flowering plants, and dwc.  i tried dwc before in a single bucket and failed.  i figure i cant suceed if i dont try.   thanks for stopping in.  anytime.  i have a q for everyone.  for a drain.....my tote will be on bottom of cabinet so if i use a ball valve drain itll be hard to fill a container below the tote.  so i was wondering if i could use my water pump somehow.   thing is i hate to place my pump inside tote due to in way of roots and such.  lemme know whatcha think.


----------



## trophy_1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice looking tub...

You could put a net bag around your pump then it will keep the roots out of your pump.

I'm in the middle of my first Bubble grow I have the pump inside a net bag in my tub it hasn't clogged yet.  I'm dripping 6 sites as well as two airstones in the tub.  I'm growing 6 Purple Cindy clones.

During veg I changed out my tub 3 times.  Now that I'm in flower I haven't changed it in 3 weeks.  When you go to flower you will be amazed at the increased consumption of water mine are going through 2 - 3 gallons a day and they are monsters.  I put them in flower at about 18 inches tall they are now approaching 6 feet tall.  So if you have limited head room I suggest you cut back on your normal veg time unless your growing indica dom plants.  If not the will bust through the roof, lol.

Purple Cindy grew well in soil but the results so far in Bubble are just amazing.

I'm thinking like Buddy though and think I'm going to build my next tub with just 4 sites in 5 inch net pots.

Good Luck, I think your gonna love it.


----------



## loolagigi (Sep 3, 2009)

trophy_1 said:
			
		

> Nice looking tub...
> 
> You could put a net bag around your pump then it will keep the roots out of your pump.
> 
> ...


nice info. i noticed you said dripping 6 sites.  what do you have a water pump with 1/4" lines going through net pots?  can you post pics?   and is this really necessary?  i have the equiptment, just let me know.  thanks for comming by.  anytime fellow grower.


----------



## trophy_1 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a small submersible pump in the tub that pumps water up to a 6-way emitter head with 1/4 inch lines dripping at the top of each net pot.  The theory is by dripping from the top you do a better job of feeding the roots at the core.  I also have two air stones in the tub to oxygenate the water as well as feed the outer roots.

From what I understand Bubbleponics is the combination of drip and air stones, DWC just uses the air stones.

Is one better than the other?  I don't know yet, but I plan to find out.  I have just built a second tub with just air stones and 6 more purple cindy clones from the same mother.

As for pics I'll probably be putting some up in a few days.  I'm in the middle of building a new grow room that is light years beyond the set up  i have now so plenty of pics to come.


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 4, 2009)

Those clone's leafs are really drooping bad. Check your PH? Do you know why?


----------



## loolagigi (Sep 4, 2009)

trophy i like your way of thinking. "but i plan to find out"!  keep in touch. this forum needs people like you.  im young, well 30, and by the time i reach 40 i want to be a damn green mojo feeder by then.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2009)

I think you will be okay with 3-4 plants in your 16 gal tote.  You may want to do a sog type grow concentrating on large single colas.  I would recommend separating the roots as needed so they do not get hopelessly intertwined as you will probably have males to remove.


----------



## loolagigi (Sep 4, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I think you will be okay with 3-4 plants in your 16 gal tote. You may want to do a sog type grow concentrating on large single colas. I would recommend separating the roots as needed so they do not get hopelessly intertwined as you will probably have males to remove.


males?  they are female clones.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2009)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> males?  they are female clones.



  Silly me, I need to read better.


----------



## loolagigi (Sep 5, 2009)

we got bubbles.....set up pic too.


----------

